# Ladies Target Bow



## southpaw2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

Why is she bummed? Is she not improving with the Craze? All those fancy looking bows cost a pretty penny. How much are you willing to spend? If I were shooting the same bow for a long time and not seeing any improvement in my shooting, I would consider an upgrade in a bow. If your wife is a beginner and you upgraded to a $1500 bow, she may not need all the features on that bow at this time.


----------



## High Velocity (Apr 12, 2009)

No Bow Pics or ideas of bows that fit the criteria?


----------



## Archmoab (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a Matthews Menace and I love it. I just started a few months ago and I pull 30 lbs. It's lighter than the Craze and it's just basic black. If she wants at some point to girl it up,there are accessories.
Have Fun!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

You might look into a used BowTech Equalizer or a Diamond Marqui. I know there are other short draw archers on here who can suggest something also.


----------



## ShooterDoc (Apr 6, 2010)

Matthews Prestige or Strother Hope


----------



## 3girls (Feb 4, 2011)

I started with the same bow last January. After a couple events and not being in the ballpark with other shooters with scoring no matter how much I practiced, I was ready to quit. I ran across a Hoyt 737 used for $300. Now with the same amount of practicing I am not at the total bottom of the scoring list. My daughter shoots the same Mission bow as well and will be taking a look at a used PSE Money Maker within the next week for about $300. Keep looking and ask around. There are used target bows out there.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)




----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

I started out with a craze which was passed down to my son when I decided to really pursue competing. My current 3D bow is a Mathews Monster MR6. I have done pretty well with it this year and couldn't be happier!


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Martin Altitude.. Might be for sale soon..


----------



## High Velocity (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and looks at the bows. I'm getting some better ideas to look into. Keep them coming!!


----------



## Dragongames (Aug 26, 2010)

My Daughter is selling a Hoyt Seven 37 and it is a beautiful Bow and she finished 12 in the Nationals at 14 with it. It Has Target XT2000 Limbs, 30-40 lbs and Cam&.5 Red Fusion


----------



## thamilton10 (Aug 24, 2011)

I started with a craze last year and upgraded to a mathews jewel this year and I love it. My scores jumped 30 points just by making the switch. I prefer the black on black but the blue with black limbs looks good too.


----------



## 3girls&ajewel (Aug 29, 2012)

Mid league this past winter I switched from shooting a Mission Eliminator II to a Jewel....after much practice (quite a difference between the two bows) my numbers where up where the boys where at. My husband and I took 2nd place out of 26 teams, I was only 1 of 2 women in the league.


----------



## Rebel_Chick (Aug 31, 2012)

If it were me, I would want a purple bow.


----------

